# watch live camera at Office and Shop ?



## gsmsikar (Oct 12, 2007)

i want to setup a live web camera  or CCTV (Closed Circuit) in three places  where broadband connection is available at all the three places ..
how can i do that which is the best way to broadcast the cameras so that i can watch any place from anywhere using internet connection ..

my main aim is to set a security cameras in my OFFICE and SHOP so that i can watch all the working in my OFFICE and SHOP from my HOME ...

what i have is :

webcam x 1
CCTV cameras x 2
PC at all the three places with broadband 

at home = Unlimited BSNL DATAONE
at SHOP = BSNL Startup plan Dataone
at Office = REliance Unlimited Broadband

please reply,.,,

thanks


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 12, 2007)

what is your expense can you bear heavy rate or simple security,for simple security go to Analog base CCTV or for heavy IP based go to IP Surveillance systems,for simple security the components you had is enough but an ext_ra
__
A  Wireless router or Hub switcher (You may already have these?) is needed,

_see this link :

*FIRST :*

*www.cctvcamerapros.com/Surveillance-Knowledge-Base-s/57.htm

_i suggest to go for D-Link router and all to do is port forwarding,see this link to port forwarding :

*www.cctvcamerapros.com/DLink-Port-Forwarding-Setup-s/119.htm

*SECOND :

***www.surveillance-video.com/howtosetupdi.html

THIRD :

*www.crn.com/white-box/192202279=3fpgno=3d3

IP BASED CCTV :
*www.netcam.cz/produkty/sitovekamery/pdf/jak-navrhovat-systemy-ip-zabezpeceni.pdf

*www.crn.com/white-box/192202279;jsessionid=3dD51TA5MQN35VWQSNDLRCKH0CJUNN2JVN=3fpgno=3d2

http/www.crn.com/white-box/192202279

*
_


----------



## gsmsikar (Oct 13, 2007)

sir thanks for reply..

i want to know what is the use of this in my requirement...

(A Wireless router or Hub switcher (You may already have these?) is needed,)

all the three places are not nearly situated , they are all nearly 2km away from each other ...

and if i go for IP based solution then i think by broadband connections are not useful as they dont give a fixed IP address ..

?


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 13, 2007)

go for wireless router D-Link


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 13, 2007)

to setup a ip camera (which u can access from any computer with internet) u need to have a router (with internet connection) at evry place where the IP camera is connected.u dont need a static ip with ur connection u can buy a linksys IP camera & use this service .. its free for 90 days *& then u need to pay !!*


also to access ur web cam remotely try this software 
*www.mionet.com/download/


----------

